# YUXIN cube????



## inuyasha51089 (Jun 2, 2010)

anyone ever heard of this brand??? ebay seems to be swarmed with them? are they good?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 2, 2010)

They are really just eastsheen clones. They aren't as good as eastsheens though, the only good thing is that they come with orange stickers.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 2, 2010)

I have tried one. They aren't good.


----------



## CUBER888 (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a yuxin skewb it is good except one side is really lose and because of that it sometimes pops


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 2, 2010)

YuXin (裕鑫) is the company name of a plastic toy factory in China. The 3x3 cube they first made were originally nicknamed 國威 by Chinese cubers. Later they posted a thread on MF8 for ideas of a better name, and was then renamed ZhiSheng (智勝). They once tooked type Cs' Chinese name and produced several knockoff cubes (e.g. Mirrir Blocks cube); they are also the factory that makes the JSK-clone cubes (that is, long before Type C 1.5 were being produced).

The ZhiSheng logo:


----------



## m4a1 (Jun 2, 2010)

east sheen sucks..


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to DanieLdude1554's youtube channel. He has stuff on the Yuxin 2-4 cubes.


----------



## andreccantin (Aug 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> They are really just eastsheen clones. They aren't as good as eastsheens though, the only good thing is that they come with orange stickers.



How about their 3x3s (because Eastsheen dosen't make any)?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 6, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> east sheen sucks..



Comparing to the Maru and QJ, yes. But it's good for people who want to transition from a Rubik's.


----------



## senopath (Aug 7, 2010)

What about their bigcubes?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 8, 2010)

senopath said:


> What about their bigcubes?



Eastsheen big cubes?
2x2:Not as good corner cutting on a LanLan.
4x4:It's alright, but becomes pretty loose afterwards
5x5:Really good. Not as good as my YJ 5x5 though


----------



## senopath (Aug 10, 2010)

err.. I mean yuxin's big cube..


----------



## andreccantin (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of the yuxin 3x3 cube's mech?


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 26, 2011)

their big cube? you say? i have a yuxin 6x6 and it mech is like a v-6, nearly v-6 because you can't tell any difference(except the black sticker turns white in a white body), cores are not adjustable and misaligned sometimes just like v-6, i use the pin mod too i can't tell any difference between them no lock ups(with pinmod) and its cheaper than v6,
v6 is $35.65 and yuxin is $27 or (Php 1,250) it's plastic is kinda hard too just like v6


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 26, 2011)

i heard this company makes 11x11s


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 26, 2011)

yes it's true they make 2x2 to 11x11


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

dkbrigzs said:


> v6 is $35.65 and yuxin is $27 or (Php 1,250) it's plastic is kinda hard too just like v6


 
You got ripped off, I got mine for 13$.




dkbrigzs said:


> yes it's true they make 2x2 to 11x11


 
Could you give me a link to there 8x8 and 10x10?


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> You got ripped off, I got mine for 13$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where? that seller argh!!


i got no link but i saw one here in the Philippines the store that i bought my 6x6, i was going to take a picture of it but she said no pictures is allowed i just saw the 8x8 don't know the price yet


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

dkbrigzs said:


> where? that seller argh!!
> 
> 
> i got no link but i saw one here in the Philippines the store that i bought my 6x6, i was going to take a picture of it but she said no pictures is allowed i just saw the 8x8 don't know the price yet



Nobody mass produces the 8x8 yet.

I ordered with one of my Asian friends. I will ask for the link tomorrow.


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> I ordered with one of my Asian friends. I will ask for the link tomorrow.


 
sorry for what i said that there is a 8x8 here it is just a none rotatable 8x8 i saw a display :fp how come that i don't notice the lines in it argh!! 

where did you bought your yuxin 6x6?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry, but you can't post where you got it since it is a knock-off and the rules say that not to promote the purchase of knock-offs.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jun 29, 2011)

Is Yuxin 6x6 good for people that can't buy v-6?
Or there is another brand than yuxin that have same quality?


----------

